# have a look at this and tell me!!!



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

HELLO ALL !!!  

as uesual i am here again , looking for help from all you knowledgable campers , 
the things we see lol!!

this camper has a spoiler attached to the lower section look carefully ,( as the hymer team , campers ) of the acclass 410d. 80-through 90s late, well i am looking to build my own or find this one can any one help , has any one seen this some where , i have put a picture for you all to see , i like it gives a little schnapp to it , dont you think , brings it a little more in date , found this at cheyanne imports , before that it was in campersR us .

all the very best and merry christmas all , HO! HO! HO! SOUNDS a little green giant LOL!!!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

What's the question again?

Dave


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi denton,

not sure that it looks all that good, imho. a bit deep and unfortunately this ones not on straight which doesn't help  

simon


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*thanks huys !!!!!!!!!!!11*

thanks huys !!

 well the question is , the lower section spoiler on this camper is attached to the upper orinal spoiler the original spoiler has only the the square or oblong driving lamps /fog lamps , and the lower piece is some thing to hide away the undercarriage in the front , it takes the square out of it , gives it a tidy flare skirt , these campers suffer from terrible lights , 
i am going to change that but this is some thing to start to change my camper , well the start any way , yes got the question it does not sit right , 
but this is the part i want to add , and alter as and if i want ,

so thanks guys got that , the lower piece is of interest to me right now , need to find it some where . 
thanks guys , your input will always be of interest to me 
all the best ,

denton.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Sorry i can't help, have you tried 
Pimp my Camper.com :wink: :wink: 
Alan H


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*THANKS ALL !!!!!!!!!*

CHEERS AL THANKS MATE GOOD I HOPE ,

and you dave , thanks for the pictures of the lockers , all built done and dusted , worked well . so a great thank you for that!!

and simon cheers , great help , catch you guys later , merry xmas  can,t wait for the goodies , on the day ,

i am waiting for a zzr1400 , pppppplllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssseeeeeeeeee!!!!.

we can always live in hope , :roll: lol!!!!
denton.


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*pimp my camper !!!*

AL H WHAT IS THE EXACT WEB FOR THAT AL ,

all i come up with is VW CAMPERS??

DENTON.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Sorry Denton I made it up  

Didn't realise there was a site 8O


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

citroennut said:


> hi denton,
> 
> not sure that it looks all that good, imho. a bit deep and unfortunately this ones not on straight which doesn't help
> 
> simon


I think it is on straight simon its just that the bottom edge is curved and the cut out for the towing hitch gives it the visual impression thats its out of square What do you think.

Its perfeclt possible that it was self constructed out of fibreglass and resprayed. Most boat builders could do it.

Phill


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I guess its this (see attachment) that makes people doubt its squareness but it could be how photo is 'lit'


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Compairing your hymer with this one I can see what you are refering to. I would check out what is available for vans/cars off the shelf, maybe speak to main dealers/breakers/parts shops/body repair shops/car panel suppliers.

You will need something the same width and then fibreglass it into your van

stew


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I would doubt that this is available "off the shelf" either made bespoke or adapted to fit.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Don't forget to tell your insurers without delay. Adding a front spoiler is a modification that materially affects the insurable risk. From their point of view it adds to the potential cost of accident repairs. 

They might ask you for an increased premium. If you don't notify them, in the event of an accident the insurers are entitled to repudiate the policy and reject your claim. 


SD


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

SpeedyDux said:


> Don't forget to tell your insurers without delay. Adding a front spoiler is a modification that materially affects the insurable risk. From their point of view it adds to the potential cost of accident repairs.
> 
> They might ask you for an increased premium. If you don't notify them, in the event of an accident the insurers are entitled to repudiate the policy and reject your claim.
> 
> SD


after dentons brush with repairers and insurace companies i hope this is tongue in cheek!

simon


----------

